# Anyone with Shelves above windows/doors?



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I've always loved this look in magazines-- I want to put shelves in two places spanning two windows to make an L-shaped six inch deep shelve in the corner. Anyone have this and could post pictures. I'd like to know how you attached them, and also know what you display on them?

Myself: I'd like to put some antique toys and cars--not enough to make it heavy, but something interesting to draw the eye upwards.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well you can either hang them with L brackets under or OVER the shelf (over hides it better since its a higher shelf) or if your crafty enough make a BOX and put a small 2x4 on wall and make box SLIDE over the "2x4" and put in a screw from top, thats a "hidden" shelf Holder


ETA: Like this ! http://www.ronhazelton.com/archives/howto/Decorative_Shelving.shtm


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I made shelves over the windows in two of our houses so far. I make brackets to hold a curtain rod, and DW makes tab-top curtains to fit them. We have various antiques on them- mostly breakable things. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow for you.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I had wooden shelves over my windows in the living room and dining room. The brackets fit on the outside of the window facing and there was a piece that fit over the top of the window facing and the shelf set on top of this. The bracket had holes in them for curtain rods. I have recently removed them mostly because I was tired of trying to keep them dusted and free of spider webs. I displayed antique tins and other things on the one over the dining room window and mostly plates and chickens in the living room. I always had to get a ladder in the house in order to reach them.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

At my other house I had shelves around the top of the living room. LOVED IT! Looked so cute and it really did draw your eyes up to them. I displayed my great grandmother salt and pepper shakers. 

I built my shelves with the bracket the make for small shelves. If you go to a place like Lowe's they have all the stuff needed to make small shelves and you can use those brackets. OR there is also those porch fan things. The things you put between the post and roof to make it look fancy!?:shrug: Urgh, I don't know exactly what they are but I looked at them too! 

I will eventually build some shelves like that here too. I would like some in the kitchen since I collect old kitchen utensils and such.

Good Luck!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

barnyardfun said:


> OR there is also those porch fan things. The things you put between the post and roof to make it look fancy!?:shrug:
> Good Luck!


I speak your language and yet am not sure what you mean. Post a pic please

Ive mounted shelves high on a wall in a small bathroom to add storage space. I hid extra shampoo and soap in pretty wicker baskets. Also done that in kids rooms to put toys that were played less with or things that were decorative.

But these I've not done before--above doors and windows. Someone suggested to me to make the shelves narrow--like six inches and screw them to the molding around my windows. I'm excited to try though!


Still hoping for pictures and pictures of decorative objects on them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> I speak your language and yet am not sure what you mean. Post a pic please


 I think they are talking about using decorative wooden brackets like these as supports for your shelf (the shelf being a flat board that rests on -or may be screwed into - two supporting brackets. This picture is from a popular Texas company that specializes in brackets and spandrels like these. Although this shelf needed the center support - one resting on the back edge of your door moulding would not. The brackets fit on the outside of the door/window moulding. 









The Texas company is www.vintagewoodworks.com.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the link--those are beautiful.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I've used the upside down brackets, too. They work well, especially when there's something in the way below the shelf where a bracket can't be attached. Or, when the span over a picture window, for example is too long to go unsupported. The down side of those is the space isn't flat where they are attached to the shelf. Some things will sit on them, such as an antique toy, but others don't sit so well.

Lowes has both the decorative wooden brackers and the plain metal brackets, as well. Another option is to use the brackets that are used to support a closet rod or those for hanging baskets. With either you can hang potted plants in front of a window, for example. 

If you buy plain boards for your shelves, finish them (stain or paint) before you put them up. Much easier at saw horse level. ;-)

If you use upside down brackets, paint them the color of your walls. They'll seem to disappear after you put them up. 

Always attach shelving brackets into studs in the wall. Even though you plan to put lightweight items on those shelves, you never know what will happen in the future. Someone may decide that it's a good bookshelf. Depending of the screws that come with your brackets or if you have to buy them separately, buy long screws. Decking screws work well. You can paint the screw heads to match the brackets. 

Put one of those shelves over the door in your pantry, if you don't already have one. Found storage space. Same for the bathroom. 
Lee


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Here are some of the shelf brackets from Lowe's..........

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...967294&category=Shelf+Brackets&N=0+4294899619

And here is the porch thingy I was talking about! 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=47669-954-10001&lpage=none

Another example. http://www.vintagewoodworks.com/brackets.html

See......I am not crazy!:banana02:


----------

